# Northern California - Bobbi King



## evans668 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm new to this site. My wife and I are looking to add a Shepherd to our family. I've done a search and found very little information about Bobbi King in the Sacramento area. Hoping somebody can give me their two cents on her and her pups? Her site seems to through phrases around that I've never heard (admittedly, We've only owned rescue shepherds so a lot of the lingo is new to us). Phrases like "Breeder of Merit", "HEART qualified", etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The breeder of Merit means she's participated in AKC shows and events and titled some of her dogs and also that she does the health tests on the dogs she breeds. The Heart program has to do with certifying her dogs as having the health screening done also. You can look them up on the AKC site for the details.

If she does all that, I think it would come down to you liking the dogs. I've never heard of her and she doesn't seem to have much on the internet, but if she's active in all those things you'd probably be able to verify anything she tells you. There's shows this weekend in Dixon at the fairgrounds. There's GSD's entered, you could go see if she has any and then listen to what people gossip about around the ring.
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Travel to the Bay Area for good breeders; I am from there....

Check into Randy Witmer-Tyson. Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment. You can also call the boarding kennel in Menlo Park, Tyson Kennels.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,
I have two dogs from Bobbi King, an 11 month old female, Rosie, out of Elegant Rose and Aladin and a 3 month old male, Pi, out of Cola and Aladin. I had not had GSD's in some years due to life's circumstances, I bred them and showed them and after talking to several breeders in California decided to make the 6 hr drive to Galt to meet Bobbi and her dogs. 
Bobbi has been a breeder for approx 30 years; she is very conscientious and extremely knowledgeable and experienced. She is very helpful with new to GSD people and is very dedicated to matching the right dog to the right person. We went up to see another puppy and came home with Rosie, who has been a joy to us. She stays in touch with the new "parents" of her dogs and is always available to answer any questions or help in any way. All dogs have heath guarantees and all their shots when they leave. All paperwork is done before you leave with your puppy AKC and AKS reunite.
We could not have been any more happy with our female Rosie, she is smart, has good judgment is not reactive and loves shepherding. Our Pi is just a little guy, but will be a beast of a dog, judging from his feet. This was the puppy we wanted, even though he is a vast departure from Rosie. He will go into Shutzhund sports. Bobbi made sure we knew what we were getting into with Pi; he is very different than Rosie but still a good fit for us. We spent extra time with Pi and his sister at the park because she wanted to make sure we knew what we were getting into. 
I would say give her a call and make the visit if for no other reason just to increase your own knowledge.


----------



## evans668 (Oct 25, 2016)

Great information - Thanks to all who've responded!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Did not know that. Have not heard of Bobbi at all and know a lot of the active breeders in that area that do some type of venue.


----------



## Bobbi King (Oct 26, 2016)

I am not entered in that, however, I was the AKC evaluator for the CGC testing done with IABCA the year before at that venue and the year before that at the Woodland venue, where I also exposed one of my dogs to it's first ever barn hunt. More recently I was there at Dixon, just for the BVS to do medical evals on a dog I thought to purchase, but it had bad hips so I returned it to the seller (from very name brand kennel - it does happen.) I was also able to encourage a new breeder of Frenchi's to do evals on her "foundation bitch".
I regularly get inspected by the AKC and have passed the first time - every time. This is one of the things I show my potential puppy owners - BEFORE they ever see puppies - along with health, and temperament clearances and other documentation. 
I am still a TDI tester (now Alliance of Therapy Dogs) so if anyone wants to change tears into smiles, I would love to hear from them!
I bred years ago under the Vom Haus Drage name until my divorce in 2004. Some of my current dogs still carry that kennel name, as I am very proud of 5 generations of multiple AKC high in trial obedience winners.

*** Advertising is not allowed so I removed all of this information. ADMIN**

I would love to meet more breeders and encourage everyone to bring back what the buyers really want in a quality German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## sean_r (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry to bumo an old thread - how do we get in touch with Bobbi?


----------

